# Big cut with blood on head!



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

One of my favorite mice has this and it is really red! Arputin has been living on shredded paper for a while now and i wonder if this is the problem. how do i cure it and what to do. i want to be his doctor but he bites...


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh dear, any idea how he managed that? First of all, tempt him onto something he can sit in like a flat cardboard tray/open egg box or something his scent is on. Once he`s out and running about, prepare some boiled, COOLED water and once he has settled, let him sit in his preferred position and gently wipe his wound with a cotton ball. Don`t put creams or powders on it as these can sometimes irritate and be toxic anyway if licked and ingested. Just take your time and don`t hurry. Let him run around in-between cleans so as not to stress him. Make it a little playtime.

He would`nt get a cut from paper unless it was a sharp paper cut and that`s unlikely really. He may have scratched at it and made it scab and bleed? Maybe a reaction to something irritating? Wash your hands before cleaning his wound as we can pass bacteria to them on our hands like Staphlococcus Aureus and Pasteurella etc...

Keep him happy and clean and hopefully he won`t scratch at it and become obsessive about it. Keep an eye on him. Mice should`nt bite you know unless they are fearful or stressed, so do let him do things on his terms and he won`t be so likely to bite. Once mice are lifted out by using something they can sit in or hide in, they are usually quite compliant to handling. It`s when they get chased around or lifted by the tail that triggers biting.

Edited to add: If the cut is big and bleeding badly, you need to see a vet.


----------

